

£7,700 ($13,000) machine promises to brew the 'perfect' cup of tea - edward
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-27243269

======
anigbrowl
“No,” Arthur said, “look, it’s very, very simple…. All I want… is a cup of
tea. You are going to make one for me. Now keep quiet and listen.”

And he sat. He told the Nutro-Matic about India, he told it about China, he
told it about Ceylon. He told it about broad leaves drying in the sun. He told
it about silver teapots. He told it about summer afternoons on the lawn. He
told it about putting the milk in before the tea so it wouldn’t get scalded.
He even told it (briefly) about the East India Trading Company.

“So that’s it, is it?” said the Nutro-Matic when he had finished.

“Yes,” said Arthur. “That is what I want.”

“You want the taste of dried leaves boiled in water?”

“Er, yes. With milk.”

“Squirted out of a cow?”

“Well in a manner of speaking, I suppose…”

“I’m going to need some help with this one.”

\- Douglas Adams, _The Restaurant at the End of the Universe_

------
brandonhsiao
You know how with any product, the big question is what value it brings (or
could bring) users? So... what is different about this tea? Will it taste any
different or affect me any differently?

